# Grouse



## Trautman (Aug 7, 2007)

Well to say it was awesome to be back in the grouse woods would be an understatement. I had my best year over a golden back in early to mid 90's. The with a setter for the next few years till the bottom fell out in the 2000's. Well now I have a few Brits acquired from a friend who moved from PA to Washington and Kept one of my pups from our first litter. Clover Dale. She is an awesome little dog who comes from absolutely outstanding bloodlines. As with any breed it has taken some time to find out and learn who's who in the Brit world. But Grousehaven, nolans last bullet and a few others our in this line. She did them all very proud with a 3 hour run in the PA woods last week. SO unbelievably nice to see a DNR managing habitat. We put up 5 in 3 hours. She held point and did a nice job with the find and retrieve after the shot! She made some mistakes but so did I. $0 yards out of the truck she locks up. Course I don't believe my less than 8 month old and whhhrrrrr there it goes. Good job bud...Oh well both out to learn. Day ended with a nice point. WORD TO THE WISE! TICKS! She was absolutely LOADED with ticks! Put on some preventative if ya head over until we get some frost. Good Luck!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like a mighty fun time. Good looking gal and you gotta be pretty proud. Congrats on taking a bird over her.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You're absolutely right Trautman. PA does manage for grouse, and it gladdens my heart! My buddy has a trailer in a park that borders a state game land. We can walk out the door and be on grouse within minutes. They harvest some timber to allow for the successional growth habitat that grouse prefer.

I can't remember when I last flushed a grouse in Ohio, and I and my buddies had some very dependable spots. Sad, very sad! But, glad you and your dog had some good times.


----------

